# Cub Cadet 24" 208CC



## Brandon Rosenthal (Dec 16, 2018)

I severely underestimated the power and capability of these machines. We used to do this by hand and it would take all day just to do a fraction of what we did here plus our backs would be broken! So much fun! I'll be posting more videos as this winter goes on  Worth every penny!!!

Video link here, Enjoy!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Brandon

.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, that thing books. That should shut up the Ariens/Honda arguers.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My God Brandon...that thing goes faster then I can run......


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks like it did great!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

jsup said:


> Looks like it did great!


till he meets up with a deep snowfall. that one sure didn't look more than a few inches tops


----------

